# Hackintosh avec OpenCore erreur avec Python



## Lodovic (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour 
Je suis sous Windows 10.
Clé USB de 32 Go.
Je voudrais faire un Hackintosh.
J'ai suivie ce tuto ici > https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/
Puis ici pour créer le programme d'installation sous Windows > https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/installer-guide/winblows-install.html
J'ai téléchargé "OpenCorePkg v0.6.5" puis j'ai installé "Python v3.91".
J'ai ce message d'erreur dans le Terminal qui me dit que "Python est introuvable" !
Comment on peut faire pour régler ce problème ?
Merci d'avance 
Cordialement


----------



## Narmos (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Il manque python devant la commande  :

```
python macrecovery.py -b Mac-E43C1C25D4880AD6 -m 00000000000000000 download
```


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

Narmos a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Il manque python devant la commande  :
> 
> ```
> ...


Bonjour,

Non, il ne faut pas mettre python devant, voir sur l'image 

A+


----------



## Lodovic (14 Janvier 2021)

Re,

Problème résolu !

A+


----------

